# AAA discount for Weather Tech products



## csxjohn (May 25, 2015)

I've been wanting to buy some of their products for a little while now and signed up for email alerts hoping for a discount.  An email came but no discounts.

I saw an ad in my AAA magazine that said to mention the ad to get a discount.  

I called and was told AAA members get 5% off.  I ordered stuff for 3 vehicles and got the 5% off.  The shipping was about half of what the website said it would be also.

I just had to give them my AAA member number.

If you've been thinking about floor liners, wind deflectors and things like that give them a look see.


----------



## DaveNV (May 25, 2015)

I've used Weather Tech floor mats in my cars for several years.  They're great, and the first time you dump something sloppy on the floor you'll be pleased to learn they work exactly as advertised. 

Dave


----------



## Sea Six (May 25, 2015)

I like the window deflectors so I can keep my windows cracked when I park the car.  It lowers the inside temp by 20 degrees in the hot Florida sun.


----------



## slip (May 25, 2015)

I got them when I bought my Jeep. I love them, didn't know about the 
Discount but I'm still happy with them.


----------



## csxjohn (May 26, 2015)

It's good to hear you all like what you bought.  I have a friend who bought floor liners. That and the fact that they are made here in the USA piqued my interest.

I ordered floor liners, a cargo liner and window deflectors for my daughter's new van, a cargo liner for her husband's car and window deflectors for my car.

I've had  window deflectors on other cars but really like these because they fit in the window channel itself and do not use the double sided tape like others.  I like them to keep the car temps down in the summer and for driving with the windows cracked while it's raining.


----------

